# 1970GTO steering box color



## sgav24 (Jun 30, 2009)

hello, i was wondering if anyone knew the correct color for a 1970 GTO steering box. i have 3 restoration books and guides and all say a different color. one says to use a zinc color, cast iron grey, another says 60% gloss black. anyone help me out because ive searched the internet to find the correct color but never found anything.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would go 60% gloss on the pump and everything except the actual mounting bracket which should be natural aluminum


----------



## sgav24 (Jun 30, 2009)

is that the correct color though?


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, FWIW, the guide I have, "Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972" by Zazarine and Roberts, says (bottom right corner of page 239) that for 1968-70 "The steering box was painted 60 degrees gloss black -- with the exception of the top and end plugs, which were natural aluminum in appearance".


----------

